# Snow



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hows the snow levels up there in Oscoda?
would like to get up there if there isnt to much snow.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Lost quite a bit with the last warm spell. There about 9" here in town. There is still over a foot in the woods.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> There is still over a foot in the woods.


 Well over, it's definitely not a pleasure walk and now they say we are going to get dumped on again tomorrow night into Fri.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Sounds like more shoveling for Friday eh, Drift!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> it's definitely not a pleasure walk and now they say we are going to get dumped on again tomorrow night into Fri.


Gettin' old Shawn? I never minded trudging through a couple feet of snow, that's what keeps the part-timers home...or at the dam. I remember a few times, coming from Rea Rd to the dam the back way, going through some drifts that were almost thigh deep, that was fun. I've lost a couple grippers that came off my boots and got buried in the snow. Usually by the time I noticed, I had no idea where they came off, as I used to put on some miles hiking that river in the winter. Ahhh, I miss living on that side.....


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> Sounds like more shoveling for Friday eh, Drift!


Gotta love it! Lets hope we don't get rain afterwards this time.


Getting old? Never Jon, leaves lots of elbow room for us die hards, if we could only keep the drift boats out of the holes..... Just kidding Kelly!:lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Here it comes CAPT., but looks like the "Trunk Slammers":lol: are going to get the brunt of this one.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Slodrift said:


> Here it comes CAPT., but looks like the "Trunk Slammers":lol: are going to get the brunt of this one.


Easy on the "Trunk Slammers" comment, I know what you drive and where you fish .. Soon to be slamming a trunk near you:lol: 

We are getting pelted, 5 inches of snow first, now freezing rain...Sure am glad I have the "Bus"..


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Easy on the "Trunk Slammers" comment, I know what you drive and where you fish .. Soon to be slamming a trunk near you:lol:
> 
> We are getting pelted, 5 inches of snow first, now freezing rain...Sure am glad I have the "Bus"..


When we say that we say it with LOVE!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Im a half block off the lake and we are getting torched! Hard to tell how much we actually have because things are blowing around so much. Slo, my cousin, a trunk slammer, said that he has over a foot. Hope it lets up soon im getting low on my drink of choice I thought that I would fish today but that is going to have to wait. It sounds like there is more white stuff coming on Sunday! Dreaming of Florida


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

shorthair guy said:


> Hows the snow levels up there in Oscoda?
> would like to get up there if there isnt to much snow.


How much is too much? Be prepared to walk through snow over your knee's right now, we'll have to see what the next system brings Sunday. Now if you'll excuse me I hear my snowmobiles calling.

Florida? Come on CAPT it's not that bad is it?:lol: Just think about how peaceful it will be along the river.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Well it looks like you'll be in snow over your waist by the time this next storm is over. We got roughly 7 maybe more inches Sat night and Sun, kinda hard to say for sure with that breeze we had.:lol:


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

how much snow do you have since the rain and warmup?
Might head up this week to run the dogs......


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Shorthair, we lost alot but there is still alot left in town. I would say that there is still a average of 10". Im heading to the woods and possibly the mighty A, I give a better report later.


----------

